# looking for other things to do in London!



## normab (Feb 18, 2009)

My DH and I will be spending a week in London at the end of May.  Since it's our 4th trip there over a span of 14 yrs, we have seen many of the major attractions.  We are looking for some different things to do this trip!  We know we haven't seen it all yet. 

We like all types of attractions-cultural to sports to musical or comedic entertainment, so we appreciate any ideas!  We also are open to day trips out of town.  And if anyone has a good site for theatre/entertainment discounts, that would be great too!

Thanks!

Norma


----------



## Jimster (Feb 18, 2009)

*Do a search*

In addition to the sticky of "free things to do in London" (which is currently 5 threads above this one), I remember about 6 months ago this same topic arising and there must have been 40 responses.  Do a search on here and you will have more info than you know what do with.  After that if you have more specific questions, I am sure someone will help you.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2009)

This company has very reasonably priced day trips (by train) and walking tours - http://www.walks.com/


----------



## Daverock (Feb 19, 2009)

Churchhill's War Rooms I found very intersting and if you haven't already done it, the High Tea at Liberty's is my Wife & Niece's favorite.  Have you visited Eaton College? The Royals went there and the school educated some men who went on to become Prime Minister.  I don't know if they still do it but they used to give tours up the Big Ben tower to see the clock.  You had to write way in advance to get tickets but with the terrorism going on they may have cancelled it.  The Mayflower Pub is historic as it is where the Mayflower docked to get provisions and pick up passengers before it left for America.  It made other stops in England before it finally crossed the seas.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This company has very reasonably priced day trips (by train) and walking tours - http://www.walks.com/



London Walks is my favorite tour source. 

Day trips to Bath, Cambridge, Oxford etc are excellent ideas to see more of the UK. The site noted for London Walks shows what they call "Explorer Days" to some nearby locations.

Another site is viator.com which is basically a listing of numerous tour companies.

As a final suggestion, day trips via Eurostar to the Continent are also a possibility.

Cheers


----------



## Janie (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Norma:  If you've been to the big museums, try some of the smaller ones!  My favorites are:

Kenwood House, in Hampstead Heath, North London (art)

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/nav.12783


Dulwich Picture Gallery, south London (art)

http://www.dulwichpicturegallery.org.uk/


Geffrye Museum, east London

http://www.geffrye-museum.org.uk/ (historic interiors)


Chartwell, Kent (just outside of London, Winston Churchill's home)

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-chartwell/


----------



## somerville (Feb 20, 2009)

We have been traveling to London for an extended weekend each Presiden't Day for several years.  There are several hundred museums in London.  This year, we went to the Duke of Wellington's House in London.  It has a large art collection, much of which was the "spoils of war".  Wellington's House is loacted at the corner of Hyde Park on Piccadilly.

We also took the Tube to Hampstead Heath this year and walked around the park.  As Janie posted, Kenwood House is located on the edge of the park, and it also has a large art collection.  I am amazed at how old some of these paintings are, and how they have survived so well over the years.  FYI, Kenwood House was in the movie Notting Hill.  It was the location for the movie that Julia Robert's character was filming a movie.

Many venues, like Kensington Palace, have exhibits that change periodically, so even if you have been there before, there is always something new to see.  Likewise, many of the art galleries have special exhibits.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2009)

Another good site if you are interested in learning about current and upcomingexhibitions at 2500 Museums in London and UK, check out
http://www.24hourmuseum.org.uk/ 



Richard


----------



## nicklinneh (Feb 26, 2009)

*windsor day trip*

The buses run quite often and only take an hour or so; they drop you right across from the castle. The town is small, so you can walk all over. Eton College is right across the river, and there are river boat trips also. Lodging is less expensive than London, too. -ken


----------



## Jimster (Feb 26, 2009)

*Windor*

Save the bus fare- take the train- it's easier.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm enjoying some of the suggestions as we too are London-bound in May. Just as Norma suggests, there's lots to see/do in London, even for folks who visit often.


Don't know if you've done the *Wallace Museum *yet. It's on Manchester Sq (a couple of blocks north of Selfridges via Duke St ). Art, furniture, ceramics, armor collection. Also a nice restaurant in the courtyard for lunch.
The National Gallery has a temporary *Picasso exhibit *which has caught our interest.
*Hampton Court *would be nice if the weather is nice. About a 20 minute train ride via Waterloo Station ( if you come back around sunset on a nice day you could jump onto the London Eye).
 
Don't know what sort of food you like, but we can definitely reccomend *El Pirata of Mayfair*. Spanish tapas to die for. Located on Down Street ( off of Piccadilly near Old Park Lane -- Green Park Underground ).

We ourselves don't come with a set itinerary aside from having pre-purchased our theater seats, and knowing our fav restaurants, but not when we'll eat there. Otherwise we let the weather dictate some of what we do or do not do. And London is such a fabulous walking city, so we sometimes end up at the same old place, but by walking a different route.

Enjoy your visit.

Barry


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hamton palace is a good place to visit by train. Also, if you could go to Hastings where the big battle was fought (1066?), that was cool. I always wanted to go to where Churchhill lived (Chartwell?), cant remember the location.

Drive out to the countryside where the real beauty is.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to live in London and still go reasonably often to get my theatre fix.  My record was 5 shows in 1 week and 3 shows in 1 weekend 

I found one of the better sites to get theatre deals a few weeks ahead of time is www.lastminute.co.uk.  Also check out their dinner and theatre packages.  Some are run of the mile restaurants but sometimes there are good ones on offer in the package for a very good price.

I sometime pick an older neighbourhood and just walk and look at the architectural details.  One I have been meaning to visit but have not got to yet.


----------

